# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  13th October @ Goldfish street

## d2sign

Finally made my 1st trip to the Goldfish street in Hong Kong. Here are some of the photos i took...

Some snapshot of the street:






There's some funny smell at this area...


This Chou Tou Fu almost make me puke. Delicious? Hell... Not for me.

----------


## d2sign

A closer look:

Plastic bags everywhere...



Driftwood, less than SGD$10




Blue Yamato Shrimp??


Pearl Shrimp from Japan. Look like Yamato but much smaller and without the dotted line.




Wide range of snails.

----------


## 900801

Ha ha Thanks for sharing.Yea the smelly tou fu does smell a little but if you bite it ,it isnt that bad :Smile: .Did you go at night?

----------


## d2sign

Have the change to visit the 2008 ADA Layout Contest Grand Prize tank and the winner 鄭少偉. I was checking if able to take some photos, he say by right photo taking are not allow but since I'm from Singapore, just take as many as I want, what a joker, haha...

The shop:





When I saw it with my own eyes... 1 word... Impressive!





And... The extreme friendly winner, haha. I'm like a shy little boy in front of him. 


This is how crowded the shop when I about to leave.

----------


## benetay

Certainly bring back memories, the shop is half a shop, one side planted the other livestock. Didn't you see any stunning apisto or was it too crowded.

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers!

----------


## d2sign

> Ha ha Thanks for sharing.Yea the smelly tou fu does smell a little but if you bite it ,it isnt that bad.Did you go at night?


Nope, tries once at Taiwan and I swear I will never eat it again... Haha.
Nope again, I was visiting other tourist spot. I heard the night scene are very nice when all the shop turn on their lights  :Smile:

----------


## CK Yeo

The yamatoes look different from the ones we get here.

ck

----------


## d2sign

This packaging remind me of ADA  :Laughing: 








Cute llittle creature. Almost want to smuggle back.

----------


## d2sign

> Certainly bring back memories, the shop is half a shop, one side planted the other livestock. Didn't you see any stunning apisto or was it too crowded.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cheers!


I was looking for shrimps for this trip, and my knowledge in apisto are limited, cannot advice, sorry  :Sad:

----------


## d2sign

> The yamatoes look different from the ones we get here.
> 
> ck


The blue one? I bought a shrimp book from there, the book actually mention about the red Yamato.

----------


## CK Yeo

Blue one, plain ones... Good eye!  :Well done: 

ck

----------


## genes

I love all your pictures! Shui Chao Dian is the best shop. They hold alot of rare stuffs plus the guys are great in their aquascapes.

----------


## illumnae

i'll be going there in January...cant wait!

----------


## Morgan01

thanks for the pictures  :drool 2: sign. I was there last Aug and overwhelmed by the selections available. Here's my only picture to share  :Grin:

----------


## Zenislev

> Have the change to visit the 2008 ADA Layout Contest Grand Prize tank and the winner 鄭少偉. I was checking if able to take some photos, he say by right photo taking are not allow but since I'm from Singapore, just take as many as I want, what a joker, haha...
> 
> The shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw it with my own eyes... 1 word... Impressive!
> ...


 
This shop is quite good, the shop owner is very helpful too.

----------


## CK Yeo

Shui Cao Dian is one of my favorite too. Have been visiting them since they were just half a shop across the road.

ck

----------


## hii

Think the winner uproot all the hairgrass and now it look nicer without messy hairgrass.

----------


## Aquaculture

Oh! Very informative for someone like me whom hasn't been there. Thanks bro.

----------


## d2sign

Yeah, Shui Cao Dian are my favourite too, there is another shop opposite, also quite good, a lot of rare plants and fishes, it's call Chao Yi Dian. The Ambystoma Mexicanum (六角恐龍) was taken from this shop.

----------


## d2sign

> Think the winner uproot all the hairgrass and now it look nicer without messy hairgrass.


Haha, personally I think it look naked without the hairgrass.

----------


## o2bubble

wah, bought back my memories as well... i spent 2 nights there during my hk trip last Dec. Hope I can go again next year... yes, shui Cao Dian is very nice with alot of exotic plants. I nearly bought some Japan Macrandra and some exotic plant I forgot the name already...

Thanks to  :drool 2: sign for the photos!

----------


## MrTree

That so called pearl shrimp from Japan is a local species, found in country parks in HK and of course the mainland China too.

----------


## eMaZroy

Wow bro! Thanks for sharing.. Will definitely pay a visit there 1 day..  :Grin:

----------


## Orion

:Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:  So good.

If only here in Singapore we have something like this..... in Chinatown.
Chin Swee rd blk 34 2sty most shops are vacant and we can have a full fledged aquarium industry here.....if people come they will build it up.

----------


## d2sign

> That so called pearl shrimp from Japan is a local species, found in country parks in HK and of course the mainland China too.


Not much info on this shrimp, maybe the shop owner also not sure so anyhow label it.
Thank for clarify  :Smile:

----------


## Zenislev

> That so called pearl shrimp from Japan is a local species, found in country parks in HK and of course the mainland China too.


Wow. Serious? Didnt know of such species of shrimp actually from HK. Will definately take note of them on my next trip.

----------


## o2bubble

I heard on the news a few days ago that Singapore is going to have a street that's like HK goldfish and woman street soon?

----------


## d2sign

> Wow. Serious? Didnt know of such species of shrimp actually from HK. Will definately take note of them on my next trip.


Hi Zack, this shrimp are not as available as blue/tiger/bee/amano/cherry shrimp, so far only spot them at the shop where I took the photos. Sorry I cannot remember the shop. Anyway, the common name is call 星点珍珠虾, you can google around to find some info, cheers.

Manage to dig out this old post: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=38909




> I heard on the news a few days ago that Singapore is going to have a street that's like HK goldfish and woman street soon?


Woman street are nothing much to look forward but Singapore Fish Street... lovely  :Kiss:

----------


## sgbetta

Cool picture bro....Thanks for sharing....I am goin over nxt mth cannot wait to go over right away!!!A great place for all aqua lover...

----------


## ranchu

Actually the two shops belong to the same family, both of them have the same black signboard.

----------


## d2sign

Same family? Sure bro? Like our C328 & Y618? haha...

----------


## blue33

> I heard on the news a few days ago that Singapore is going to have a street that's like HK goldfish and woman street soon?


Serious? Where you heard from? Will be really good if happening.  :Smile:

----------


## MrTree

this pic was taken in Jan 2004, i caught this shrimp in a country park in HK on last day of 2003. local stuff that's why so cheap

----------


## dkk08

> I heard on the news a few days ago that Singapore is going to have a street that's like HK goldfish and woman street soon?


This street is actually Serangoon North Ave 1, its in the midst of upgrading and the Govt/Town Council (if I'm not wrong) is spending $3 Million or $30 Million on the upgrading. Have to google to find more news on the Pet's Street.

----------


## Zenislev

> this pic was taken in Jan 2004, i caught this shrimp in a country park in HK on last day of 2003. local stuff that's why so cheap


Very interesting, maybe i will hand carry some back on my next visit.

----------


## chungck

I was also in HK from 4 till 17 oktober,mostly I went to the Golden fish market after 19.00

It is not possible too take some with handcarry.....they will scan your handcarry when you go through the final checkpoint of the airport....

the best way to put it in you suitecase....

I bought ( 17 oct ...21.00 HK local time) some shrimps and put it in a little box( "polystyrene")....in my suitecase......no problem

They survive the whole trip ( I got the plain nest morning 18 oct at 10.15 ) 12 hour flight..... totaly about 30 hours....

Next year I will go in the summer....and try it again.... :Jump for joy:

----------


## d2sign

I was doing the same too, haha. They survive the whole trip but not after.  :Sad:

----------


## Zenislev

> I was also in HK from 4 till 17 oktober,mostly I went to the Golden fish market after 19.00
> 
> It is not possible too take some with handcarry.....they will scan your handcarry when you go through the final checkpoint of the airport....
> 
> the best way to put it in you suitecase....
> 
> I bought ( 17 oct ...21.00 HK local time) some shrimps and put it in a little box( "polystyrene")....in my suitecase......no problem
> 
> They survive the whole trip ( I got the plain nest morning 18 oct at 10.15 ) 12 hour flight..... totaly about 30 hours....
> ...


Yup, best is to keep it in a polystyrene box. That will "preserve" the temperature when the fishes are in the plane's cargo compartment. I will tend to wrap it with a layer of cotton towel before putting in to the box.

----------


## benkho

hi all, i am currently in macao! going over to hk in a couple of days time, so was wondering, this goldfish street = to the fish street?its at kowloon side? hope to get some direction :Very Happy:  thanks!

----------


## illumnae

It's called Tung Choi Street, walking distance from Mongkok/Prince Edward MTR stations i believe

----------


## d2sign

Yi Xiang you going on January right? Have fun and bring us the latest news  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

> Yi Xiang you going on January right? Have fun and bring us the latest news


Is the hardware stuff such as lighting, trimming tools, etc... cheap compare here?  :Smile:

----------


## d2sign

PMed you  :Smile:

----------


## kendrick_86

will be going hongkong on saturday. any must buy? or any shops not to be missed? there's great sales on going right. haha..

----------


## blue33

Wow... Seems like lots of people are going there!  :Grin:

----------


## d2sign

> will be going hongkong on saturday. any must buy? or any shops not to be missed? there's great sales on going right. haha..


Must buy the smelly dou fu. :Grin:

----------


## illumnae

d 2sign, pm me about it too!

----------


## sgbetta

No must buy there but many thing you see you also want to buy!!! :Grin:  I everyday also go goldfish street!!!heehee came back few week ago

----------


## d2sign

> d 2sign, pm me about it too!


You got PM~




> No must buy there but many thing you see you also want to buy!!! I everyday also go goldfish street!!!heehee came back few week ago


Share with us the experience, I may miss out something interesting.

----------


## Zenislev

Cool...wonder will there be a planned trip together in the future, that will be fun.

----------

